# ds lite wont power up



## murdo132 (Jul 29, 2008)

i have just changed the top screen on my sons ds lite, as it got cracked. I changed it no probs, however now when i switch it on, it powers up, but turns straight back off again.

Could i have done something wrong.

Any help would great. Thanks.

Ade


----------



## Forstride (Jul 29, 2008)

My friend had this problem, and he could only play it when the charger was plugged in.  It somehow fixed itself, so I can't really help.  Maybe something got disconnected inside.  I never opened my DS, so I have no clue what's inside.


----------



## barcode1999 (Jul 30, 2008)

this could be of use to you. Fix a DS that won't power on

not for the faint hearted though.


----------



## hankchill (Jul 30, 2008)

If the light comes on and then shuts right off, it's usually because the screen ribbon cable is not plugged in far enough -- You may have 1 end slightly off inside the connector. It is a pain, but it does have to be pushed in fairly far. Try checking that first.


----------



## rc11982 (Jul 30, 2008)

Yup I did the same thing you did, and the cable was not inserted all the way. Just open it back up and what I did was put it in all the way down and the lock, locked it self and it work just like before.

Good luck


----------



## zektor (Jul 30, 2008)

Or it could also be a blown fuse. Are you still in warranty?


----------



## rc11982 (Jul 31, 2008)

He lost his warranty when he opened it.  More than likely it is just the cable.


----------

